# Unbeliever!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Todd don't believe in "Big Foot" or Zombies:smt011
The boy has led a sheltered life!
Bet he's never sat around the camp fire late at night and heard "THE STORIES"......and they're ALL TRUE!
*WHAT YA DON'T KNOW CAN HURT YA BOY!*:smt120


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Uh oh! 

If this were a saloon in an old cowboy movie, I'd have to knock the table over and hide behind it! :watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

There was a big foot, the tooth fairy, santa claus and a smart blonde walking down the street. there is a bag full of money laying on the side walk who got the money?











None of them they are all make believe. lol


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Party pooper!

Ok how about recommendations on which round out of which weapon would be best to defend against a 400lb gorilla who is running at you, upright, in the jungle.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Todd don't believe in "Big Foot" or Zombies:smt011
> The boy has led a sheltered life!
> Bet he's never sat around the camp fire late at night and heard "THE STORIES"......and they're ALL TRUE!
> *WHAT YA DON'T KNOW CAN HURT YA BOY!*:smt120


Can't say I believe in Zombies, trolls, Vampires, or the other mythical creatures.

As far as things like Big Foot and Loch Ness, who knows. Hence why I called them "yet to be verified".


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope you guys understand there's a reason for the "crackdown" on various thread types and topics and that we're not doing it just to be jerks. There is an image that we (the mods and far more importantly, js) want for this forum. We want to promote firearms and firearm owners in a positive light and encourage mature, rational discussion. What we're not going to do is let the forum be taken over by a bunch of mall ninja discussion about taking on a group of terrorists to save the local Dairy Queen. Or worse, a Beavis and Butthead discussion of who would win in a fight between a Zombie and Vampire. These threads do not make firearms owners look like mature, responsible individuals. I'm sure there are plenty of other sites out there where this talk is allowed if people want to discuss those topics. We simply don't want to be in that group and are going to do our damnedest to maintain the integrity of this forum, because once you start down that slippery slope, it's hard to recover. 

If anyone has any specific concerns or questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Todd said:


> I hope you guys understand there's a reason for the "crackdown" on various thread types and topics and that we're not doing it just to be jerks. There is an image that we (the mods and far more importantly, js) want for this forum. We want to promote firearms and firearm owners in a positive light and encourage mature, rational discussion. What we're not going to do is let the forum be taken over by a bunch of mall ninja discussion about taking on a group of terrorists to save the local Dairy Queen. Or worse, a Beavis and Butthead discussion of who would win in a fight between a Zombie and Vampire. These threads do not make firearms owners look like mature, responsible individuals. I'm sure there are plenty of other sites out there where this talk is allowed if people want to discuss those topics. We simply don't want to be in that group and are going to do our damnedest to maintain the integrity of this forum, because once you start down that slippery slope, it's hard to recover.
> 
> If anyone has any specific concerns or questions, feel free to PM me.


I thought that's what the offbeat area was all about. Cutin loose, having a little fun.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Offbeat Area 
Forum area for the wacky/funny topics of the day


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

GTD said:


> I thought that's what the offbeat area was all about. Cutin loose, having a little fun.





GTD said:


> Offbeat Area
> Forum area for the wacky/funny topics of the day


Fun, yes. Cut loose, yes. Make gun owners look like morons, no.

Put yourself in the shoes of a first-time visitor of the forum. What do you think the impression is going to be if all he sees is SHTF scenarios and Zombie threads? I know I'd move on and so would a lot of serious shooters.

It's not the direction we want the forum to go, it's not the image we are trying to depict, and it's not up for debate.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

People need to lighten up. I would use no less then a 44mag on a 400lbs gorilla. :anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

GTD said:


> People need to lighten up.


http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php?do=page&template=forum_guidelines

_"The forum is an inappropriate venue for publicly discussing any problems you may have with the rules or the administration of the forum. Please contact the moderators or administrators privately by email or PM if you have concerns about rules and administration. In order to respect the privacy of our members we do not discuss disciplinary actions with anyone but the member concerned."_


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

FWIW until threads go into illegal territory or threads get hijacked with bickering, the forum's been pretty much self regulating. When some mall ninja crops up with their "I'm a kung-fu SWAT instructor sheepdog," most members respond with an appropriate level of ridicule.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Here here... To Todd, not the Kung-foo lessons


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Here here to the Kung-foo lessons:numbchuck:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That's enough of that.


----------

